# Best Sup for Fighting Gyno



## ABCs (Feb 10, 2007)

Alrighty, I am alittle worried about the size of my gyno. I was wondering what is the msot potent supplement on the market to fight gyno? I am reading up on all this stuff but so many people recommend so many things! How the hell do I filter all of this out?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Epistane? www.epistane.com

I have read quite a bit on it and it is supposedly helping people fight the gyno.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2007)

Nolva


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 10, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Has anyone heard of Epistane? www.epistane.com
> 
> I have read quite a bit on it and it is supposedly helping people fight the gyno.



It's supposed to be a pretty decent ph. Great vascularity is one of the best reviews.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2007)

Nolvedex, or liqunol from ag-guys.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 11, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> It's supposed to be a pretty decent ph. Great vascularity is one of the best reviews.



I am reading amazing journals and some good reviews on this sup. I am going to give it a shot once I am done with the Rebound I have left.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 11, 2007)

A.J said:


> Exemetsane (Aromasin)
> Arimidex
> Nolvadex
> 
> ...



No preventing going on here. I have had a case since I was younger. I want to reduce it.


----------



## cors16 (May 10, 2010)

Ive been taking the liquid nolvadex from ag guys and its not really working for the gyno, i think its more to prevent it from coming, has anyone tried letrozole


----------



## Insainsot (May 22, 2010)

Go with clomid


----------



## ceazur (May 23, 2010)

I have had friends who reduced gyno ,while on a cycle of Epistane. But I know people who have increased it dramatically ,while on it. I definitely wouldn't recommend it. Nolva, clomid, or something of that nature.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 14, 2011)

ceazur said:


> I have had friends who reduced gyno ,while on a cycle of Epistane. But I know people who have increased it dramatically ,while on it. I definitely wouldn't recommend it. Nolva, clomid, or something of that nature.


yes epistane is not simply an anti estrogen it is a steroid so i would not reccomend for gyno prevention/fix.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 14, 2011)

Pm me, there is something that is not mentioned in here that is hgihly recommended, I will look it up for you if you like.  I'm out, woman is waiting.


----------



## MTL (Jan 18, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Pm me, there is something that is not mentioned in here that is hgihly recommended, I will look it up for you if you like.  I'm out, woman is waiting.



Hey!  

Believe it or not I literally just joined this forum to PM and ask you about the Gyno supplement you referred to in this thread, but then realized I couldn't PM w/o 25 posts! 

I've been looking all over the net for something to help me with my case of gyno (in which I've had most of my life, even when I've lost weight) and I figured I'm interested enough in hear your suggestion!  A response would be greatly appreciated (I'm sure you can PM me, just not vice versa) cause as I said, I wouldn't have even joined this forum if it wasn't for seeing your post haha


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 18, 2012)

E-Control RX.  This is a great product.  6-OXO is great stuff.


----------



## jayhawk2013 (Jan 18, 2012)

i had gyno few months back, used a dosing protocol i found online for letrozole, got rid of it completely and dropped a bit of water weight too, it was basically going from low dose to high dose and back down if i remember correctly. anyways now i always use very low dose of letro at all times and i havent seen a trace of gyno with any of my cycles


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Letro kills estro, Im sure you can use Aromasin on cycle


----------



## MTL (Jan 24, 2012)

ABCs said:


> Has anyone heard of Epistane? EPISTANE
> 
> I have read quite a bit on it and it is supposedly helping people fight the gyno.



Did you end up going with Epistane?  If so, did it work?


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 24, 2012)

Letro ftw


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dr had me on letro and I didn't feel any better, as far as energy levels. I switched to Clomid and felt like I was 18 again IDK why but that's how it went down for me.


----------



## celticthug (Jan 24, 2012)

letro 2.5 ed until it shrinks.an get ready to feel like shit.then use a AI on cycle,hopfully to reduce,or minimize any affects


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 26, 2012)

Letro is awesome but it KILLS my libido. I just use E-Control these days for my PCT and it's been great!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> I just use E-Control these days for my PCT and it's been great!


----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd you had leaky nips. You should have got some caber. 

Letro is the only possible way to reverse gyno, and it doesn't always work. Best bet would be to try to reverse the gyno for a few weeks before attempting any more cycles. But If you do. You can take Letro on cycle. It will inhibit your gains and dry out your joints, but it will keep the gyno controlled or possible make it smaller. But be careful, Letro will dry you out and you could have an injury. 

Research Letro dosages as I can't remember. If you use Letro before cycle. Then on cycle use aromasin. And ALWAYS have nolva and/or Clomid for pct!


----------



## getalpha (Feb 11, 2012)

just good luck to you.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

Nolvadex is commonly prescribed to reduce gynecomastia. 20mg daily for 3 months.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)

^ heavy, do you use Nolva during TRT? I was given US Cyp for TRT and he wouldn't prescribe any.. Just curious?


----------



## Haitiansensation (Feb 12, 2012)

really need to know what caused your gyno inorder to know how to treat it. gyno from test and gyno from deca are two different animals. if your gyno is from test it is caused by elevated estrogen levels and you need something like nolvadex/tamoxifin but if it is from a compound like deca or something similar it is caused by elevated prolactin and will not be affected by nolva. In this case you need cabergoline. 
im not an expert and this info may be incorrect so please someone correct me if im wrong but that is my basic and limited understanding of it.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ heavy, do you use Nolva during TRT? I was given US Cyp for TRT and he wouldn't prescribe any.. Just curious?


Usually a doc will prescribe the Testosterone first then after 3 months they will do a blood draw to measure Total T and E2. If E2 is around 50pg/ml or higher they will prescribe arimidex. If you complain of gyno symptoms on TRT they may prescribe Nolva.

My doc has prescribed both.


----------



## Sheer (Feb 12, 2012)

follow your mind.


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2012)

ABCs said:


> No preventing going on here. I have had a case since I was younger. I want to reduce it.


----------



## JonP (Feb 13, 2012)

don't worry bro. good luck to you!


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ Keep us updated


----------

